# Renewing retirement visa



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

My first one-year retirement Visa expires in August and starting work to finish it in July.

I did it totally on my own though I'm non-Thai speaking the first time. I live in Jomtien and so work thru Jomtien Immigration office, where I had to deal with a lot of incompetence and hostility towards Westerners, but I got the Visa.

So, I assume I have to assemble complete set of new documents? Including notarized income document from US Consulate in Bangkok? Then, I had to get in twice, then go to Thai govt office on third floor of Bangkok mall to get that U.S. document stamped.



Have there been any changes in the law since last August, and if so, what else must I do?

BIG FAVOR: Anyone know the name of this Bangkok Thai notarized stamping office and its address in Thai language and Roman alphabet version? That would be tremendous help. 

I just hate doing this. Inquired of that overpriced immigration assistance office that is alongside Jomtien Immigration, and they quoted 18,000 baht for RENEWAL, not original. And I still would have to go on my own to Bangkok to embassy and then gov't stamp.

Anyone know a much cheaper person/office that would just take me through every step. Yeah, I'll still have to go thru Bangkok, but would avoid dealing directly with Immigration.

If I just bite the bullet and do it on my own again, any advice, suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Once you have a retirement extension, it's pretty easy to renew it.
You can get the renewal extension by supplying bank/income proof, and residence information i.e. lease, bills in your name with your Thai address, internal and external photos of your address. The same stuff you did the first time.


----------



## anilbutail (Aug 21, 2017)

I renewed at the immigration office in Cha Am. The process was fairly straightforward. I got a bank statement showing that I had more than 800,000 baht in my Thai bank account and that it had been there for more than 6 months. Other documents included proof of address(in my case my yellow book and Thai Driver's license). I had to complete the renewal form and submit with the documents and a passport size photo. I concurrently applied for a multiple entry visa. The total process took about one hour and the total cost was 5700 baht.

The process should be the same at any Thai Immigration Office.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

The normal cost to renew the "O" visa retirement extension is B1900. Maybe, it's B5700 with multiple entry.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> The normal cost to renew the "O" visa retirement extension is B1900. Maybe, it's B5700 with multiple entry.


Yes , the one year visa extension is 1,900 while the separate multiple re-entry visa costs 3,800. You only need a re-entry visa if you want to travel out of Thailand and return within the validity period of the one year visa. A single re-entry visa is cheaper but of course only good for one out and return trip. 

Not having a re-entry visa if you do travel out of Thailand is a major problem as your one year visa gets cancelled at immigration on return to Thailand - you get issued with a 30 day permission to stay stamp and then have to go through the whole one year visa application process again from scratch.


----------

